# Registration questiion about USBGA



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

If a goat is registered with USBGA, can you use the papers to register with ABGA? I was looking at a buck registered USBGA. But all my stock is registered ABGA. So would I be able to send in his papers to register him with ABGA? Are the registration requirements the same?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

No, USBGA don't transfer to ABGA. Requirements are not the same. Both have websites where you can get more info.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Darn. I was afraid of that. I tried looking on the websites and found reg. papers and such but nothing about one versus the other on requirements. I wish they would make websites that just skip all the mumbo jumbo and say "hey, this is what you need, this is what won't work, etc.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Stacie1205 said:


> Darn. I was afraid of that. I tried looking on the websites and found reg. papers and such but nothing about one versus the other on requirements. I wish they would make websites that just skip all the mumbo jumbo and say "hey, this is what you need, this is what won't work, etc.


I know. I went through the same thing last year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a bummer


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Stacie1205 said:


> If a goat is registered with USBGA, can you use the papers to register with ABGA? I was looking at a buck registered USBGA. But all my stock is registered ABGA. So would I be able to send in his papers to register him with ABGA? Are the registration requirements the same?


You can register all you abga goats with usbga and then register the kids under usbga, just a thought


----------

